# Toikein's view about descent.



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 15, 2020)

Some of my self-written stories are criticized for looking down to descent too much, for example, many of my roles who got skills and talents were mentioned with nothing about their lineage.
So I want to make sure which Toikein's does emphasize more-one person's strength and talent or his/her birth nobility.
There's a big dependency against that Toikein prefers aristocratism, the Kin-strife, where aristocratis like Castamir were marked as bad guys.
Just leave everything you think about aristocratism's role in Toikein's lore. For instance, birth and tradition VS strength and talents, and so on.

You're all welcome to leave any thought you think about Toikein's view about descent.^^


----------

